# Where to buy a chain strap to match YSL antique gold hardware?



## milo89

Hi! I am so excited because I just received my first YSL in the mail! [emoji85] It's a Toy LouLou in Dark Latte and GHW (see pics[emoji2] ). I am looking to find a chain strap I could replace the leather strap with for when I attend events or going out in the future. However, I'm having trouble finding one that would match the type of GHW my bag has, its more of an antique or brushed type gold colour. I attached close up pics of the GHW.

I've seen a few on here and on IG swap out the straps of their SHW Toy LouLous, but none with the GHW. Does anyone have any recommendations where I could find chains that would match? 

TIA!! [emoji8]


----------



## likestardust

Following because I have the exact same bag and also the same query!


----------



## Grande Latte

Your problems solved. Try https://www.mautto.com

Many people buy chains for their LV items, and other brand name items. I think you can easily browse and find something to your liking for your new bag!!!

Yes. Thank me. very. much.


----------



## milo89

Grande Latte said:


> Your problems solved. Try https://www.mautto.com
> 
> Many people buy chains for their LV items, and other brand name items. I think you can easily browse and find something to your liking for your new bag!!!


Thanks but the GHW chains on Mautto look a bit too shiny and bright gold. [emoji53]


----------



## Grande Latte

They do have antique brass chains. But it won't be an exact match to the YSL hardware.


----------



## Eellee44

milo89 said:


> Hi! I am so excited because I just received my first YSL in the mail! [emoji85] It's a Toy LouLou in Dark Latte and GHW (see pics[emoji2] ). I am looking to find a chain strap I could replace the leather strap with for when I attend events or going out in the future. However, I'm having trouble finding one that would match the type of GHW my bag has, its more of an antique or brushed type gold colour. I attached close up pics of the GHW.
> 
> I've seen a few on here and on IG swap out the straps of their SHW Toy LouLous, but none with the GHW. Does anyone have any recommendations where I could find chains that would match?
> 
> TIA!! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689804
> View attachment 4689807
> View attachment 4689808


This Etsy seller seems to have a colour very similar. It says it’s the Gucci vintage gold den colour but I think it looks pretty similar. 

https://etsy.me/3bRnGQr


----------



## earthygirl

I have the Polene numero un mini strap that I use with my ystoy loulou. The hardware matches perfectly and it is a solid high quality chain.the style of the chain looks like a ysl chain.  If you like the Polene numero un mini bag, then you could order that bag.

I checked mautto.com but I don’t think they carried anything in the exact same finish.


----------



## lexicheeks

A YouTuber I watch used these for her WOC and I couldn’t even tell the difference.


----------



## milo89

Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol. 

This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.


----------



## Eellee44

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Looks really good!
What stitching issue does your bag have? Do you still have tags on it?
Wanting to exchange mine because of the stitching on the flap but hubby bought it at the store and it’s display (last one in that colour) and came with no tags. I have a feeling they’re going to give me grief. Annoyed they sold him a bag with no tags. I’ve never used it since we’ve been in lockdown the whole time since purchase. Their store isnt even open yet. Hoping they exchange for me anyway.


----------



## milo89

Eellee44 said:


> Looks really good!
> What stitching issue does your bag have? Do you still have tags on it?
> Wanting to exchange mine because of the stitching on the flap but hubby bought it at the store and it’s display (last one in that colour) and came with no tags. I have a feeling they’re going to give me grief. Annoyed they sold him a bag with no tags. I’ve never used it since we’ve been in lockdown the whole time since purchase. Their store isnt even open yet. Hoping they exchange for me anyway.


No tags were attached to mine as I bought it from Matches Fashion. The stitching problem I posted in another thread over here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/1027037/

Is yours similar? I was looking at other toy loulous online preowned and new. On some close up pics it looks to be normal on most of them.

Matches is asking me to return it to them for further inspection, but I like it so much I'm not so sure yet if I will.  This colour is out of stock everywhere else I'm afraid I won't find it again for the same price. I might just keep it and have it repaired one day or have the small holes or potential rips filled somehow. 

I've seen many unboxing reviews in which the bags have no tags attached to it. And they've extended online returns, perhaps email them and inquire about how they will be accepting returns on items bought in store prior to lock down? Maybe they can do an exchange via mail?


----------



## Eellee44

milo89 said:


> No tags were attached to mine as I bought it from Matches Fashion. The stitching problem I posted in another thread over here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/1027037/
> 
> Is yours similar? I was looking at other toy loulous online preowned and new. On some close up pics it looks to be normal on most of them.
> 
> Matches is asking me to return it to them for further inspection, but I like it so much I'm not so sure yet if I will.  This colour is out of stock everywhere else I'm afraid I won't find it again for the same price. I might just keep it and have it repaired one day or have the small holes or potential rips filled somehow.
> 
> I've seen many unboxing reviews in which the bags have no tags attached to it. And they've extended online returns, perhaps email them and inquire about how they will be accepting returns on items bought in store prior to lock down? Maybe they can do an exchange via mail?


Yes! I think it’s exactly the same issue. If it’s normal maybe I’ll just leave it then. They don’t have any more of this colour either which is the colour I wanted. 
I called them to ask about exchanging and they said sure if the tags are still on the bag and I told them it was sold without the tags and she kind of blew me off and was like oh send an email. So I might just go in store when they open again and see what they say. It also has some creases but I guess it would probably get those anyway. We paid full price though so it’s a little annoying.


----------



## nikksterxx

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155



would love to know where you got the strap! could you pm me please? not sure how to do it


----------



## Eellee44

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


I just swapped mine for a different colour and now have this hardware! Can I know where you bought your chain from please? Thanks


----------



## milo89

Eellee44 said:


> I just swapped mine for a different colour and now have this hardware! Can I know where you bought your chain from please? Thanks



Hey! Glad you were able to exchange it for a new one!  Will send you a message.


----------



## milo89

nikksterxx said:


> would love to know where you got the strap! could you pm me please? not sure how to do it


sent you a pm  check your conversations.


----------



## Maui528

milo89 said:


> Hey! Glad you were able to exchange it for a new one!  Will send you a message.


Can you please send me the link as well for the chain strap?


----------



## Maui528

Eellee44 said:


> I just swapped mine for a different colour and now have this hardware! Can I know where you bought your chain from please? Thanks


Hi could you please post the link the chain that the other person sent you


----------



## milo89

Maui528 said:


> Hi could you please post the link the chain that the other person sent you


Hi will send you pm [emoji846]


----------



## Louboutin329

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155



Hi! Can you also tell me where you purchased your chain from? I have a black toy Lou Lou and would love this


----------



## Maui528

milo89 said:


> Hi will send you pm [emoji846]


Hi I never received a message


----------



## milo89

Louboutin329 said:


> Hi! Can you also tell me where you purchased your chain from? I have a black toy Lou Lou and would love this


I just sent pm


----------



## milo89

Maui528 said:


> Hi I never received a message



sorry, i just sent pm.


----------



## TheGrand17

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi!! Would you mind sending the link to me as well when you have a moment?


----------



## chan95

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi!! Could you please send me the link for the chain? I just bought the black one


----------



## katie.brownlee

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi, I’ve just bought the exact same bag in this colour! Could you please let me know where you got the chain?


----------



## Kittykat91

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hello, can you please alsoPM me where you got this chain from? Thank you.


----------



## Sonikab

Hi can I know where you got your chain from please


----------



## rdoshi

milo89 said:


> sent you a pm  check your conversations.


Could you send me the link for the gold chain as well? Thanks!


----------



## marlishajn

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi!! could you please share the link?? Thank you!


----------



## LondynGyal

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Please, can you let me know where you bought the strap? Thank you!


----------



## marlishajn

LondynGyal said:


> Please, can you let me know where you bought the strap? Thank you!


Where did you get it?


----------



## pennne

milo89 said:


> sorry, i just sent pm.


Hi, can you please send me the link x


----------



## buymebagsnow

LondynGyal said:


> Please, can you let me know where you bought the strap? Thank you!


Could you share where you gout the strap?


----------



## chicken821

would love to know where you got the chain too if you don't mind! Thank you!


----------



## Delighful

I would also love to know where to get the brushed gold chain too. Could someone please share the link. Thanks!


----------



## trisweetp

I would love to know as well! Please PM/share link as well. I would be very grateful. Thanks!


----------



## hannah29xx

Would love the link also please ❤️


----------



## girlygirl

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Amazing! Can you please PM the link as well?  (I hope they have different chain lengths available). 
Also do you know what is the weight of the chain and the bag together? (Or each separately).
Many thanks!!


----------



## WSW888

Hi. I have the emerald green gucci dionysus in the super mini size but I need a new cross body chain. I think I'd prefer to get a brushed gold finish that will match the buckle better. Any recommendations (I'm from the UK) will be highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tiffany_Tiffany

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi, please could you let me know where you got the chain from? Thanks x


----------



## Bloody Rose

Hi.. would appreciate if you could pm me the link as well. TIA! 





milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


----------



## ecinaj81

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi! Can you also send me the link to where you purchased the GHW? Thank you so much!!

Also, does anyone know where to find a replacement to the black leather straps with GHW to match the Toy Lou Lou? Not sure if that site sells those too.
Thank you all in advance!


----------



## vastare

ecinaj81 said:


> Hi! Can you also send me the link to where you purchased the GHW? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Also, does anyone know where to find a replacement to the black leather straps with GHW to match the Toy Lou Lou? Not sure if that site sells those too.
> Thank you all in advance!


----------



## vastare

I got the exact match from Etsy for my Toy LouLou


----------



## Alebeth

vastare said:


> I got the exact match from Etsy for my Toy LouLou
> 
> View attachment 5031548


So beautiful! What a gorgeous combination of colors in leather and hardware!


----------



## vastare

Alebeth said:


> So beautiful! What a gorgeous combination of colors in leather and hardware!


Thank you! Its a great bag.


----------



## ecinaj81

Hi! Thank you for sharing the picture. The gold chain looks so good and matches so well!! Are you able to share the Etsy seller and link to the item (and color!)? I’ve been trying to find something to match (gold chain or leather) for my bag. Thank you so much! 



vastare said:


> I got the exact match from Etsy for my Toy LouLou
> 
> View attachment 5031548


----------



## vastare

ecinaj81 said:


> Hi! Thank you for sharing the picture. The gold chain looks so good and matches so well!! Are you able to share the Etsy seller and link to the item (and color!)? I’ve been trying to find something to match (gold chain or leather) for my bag. Thank you so much!


Hello, Sent you the link and info via private message


----------



## ashleyg

vastare said:


> Hello, Sent you the link and info via private message


Hello! Would you be able to send me the link as well? Thank you!!


----------



## vastare

ashleyg said:


> Hello! Would you be able to send me the link as well? Thank you!!


I Just did


----------



## kkleinworm

Hi there can you send me the link?!


----------



## cvgpal2212

vastare said:


> I got the exact match from Etsy for my Toy LouLou
> 
> View attachment 5031548


Hi!  Can you please share the link to the Etsy seller?  Thanks!


----------



## LadyV

They have some great and affordable options on Amazon. I recommend comparing against a photo of your bag online so you can find one with the same chain link shape and colour. Also, keep in mind the length since there are several types. I suggest going with a longer one so you can wear it crossbody or double it up to wear on your shoulder. Hope that helps!


----------



## vastare

cvgpal2212 said:


> Hi!  Can you please share the link to the Etsy seller?  Thanks!


I cant post the link here so I PM you. Hope it helps


----------



## LondynGyal

vastare said:


> I cant post the link here so I PM you. Hope it helps



Can you share the link with me too please? Thank you!


----------



## moszy

vastare said:


> I got the exact match from Etsy for my Toy LouLou
> 
> View attachment 5031548


This is so beautiful. Could you please send me the etsy store? I have been trying to find one for a long time. Thanks so much


----------



## nsriva

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155



Could u send me the link as well? Ty!


----------



## cassidyngu

vastare said:


> I got the exact match from Etsy for my Toy LouLou
> 
> View attachment 5031548



Hi! Can you message me where you got the chain? I’m interested in buying as well!


----------



## vastare

moszy said:


> This is so beautiful. Could you please send me the etsy store? I have been trying to find one for a long time. Thanks so much


Sent you a PM


----------



## vastare

cassidyngu said:


> Hi! Can you message me where you got the chain? I’m interested in buying as well!


PM Sent


----------



## tokyo47

vastare said:


> PM Sent


Hi, I'm also looking for a replacement chain for my mini belle du jour. Would you mind sending me the name of the etsy seller as well? TIA


----------



## l.mencos

milo89 said:


> Hi will send you pm [emoji846]


Hi. Can you send me the link for the strap


----------



## l.mencos

vastare said:


> I got the exact match from Etsy for my Toy LouLou
> 
> View attachment 5031548


Hi. Can you share the link for this chain!! I have the same purse


----------



## vastare

l.mencos said:


> Hi. Can you share the link for this chain!! I have the same purse


PM sent


----------



## bluesky88

Hi! Would you mind sharing the link for this chain from Etsy? I’m also looking for this chain.  Thank you so much!


----------



## vastare

l.mencos said:


> Hi. Can you share the link for this chain!! I have the same purse


PM sent. But not even a thank you? geez


----------



## lybohss

vastare said:


> PM sent. But not even a thank you? geez


Heyy! Would you mind sending me the link as well? Do you know if they have a SHW chain that would match the YSL logo! Thank you


----------



## cristincline

vastare said:


> PM sent. But not even a thank you? geez



would you mind sending the link to me as well? Sorry to inundate you with requests! Thank you so much!!! I’ve been on the hunt for a GHW for the toy loulou as well and am so excited to have (potentially) found one


----------



## MissDee

Hello,

I’m late the this thread but I got my chain strap on Etsy too! 

It arrived today. 

Not sure if the seller is the same.

I went for 115cm in length, the chain links are chunk and slightly rounded. 

MissDee


----------



## vastare

MissDee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m late the this thread but I got my chain strap on Etsy too!
> 
> It arrived today.
> 
> Not sure if the seller is the same.
> 
> I went for 115cm in length, the chain links are chunk and slightly rounded.
> 
> MissDee


Looks like mine and good to me


----------



## Alebeth

vastare said:


> Looks like mine and good to me


Hi Vastare. Would you kindly message me your Etsy seller of the chain strap as well? I recently got the toy Loulou too and would love to have both leather and chain strap options. Thanks so much for your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## macbridc

vastare said:


> Looks like mine and good to me


 Hi! Would you mind sending me the link too please ? Thanks so much


----------



## peachesncream

vastare said:


> Looks like mine and good to me


Hello Vastare, may you please send the link to me too? Thank you so much


----------



## Classiclover

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi would love this chain for my toy Lou Lou! I have the exact same bag in the same color, love it! If you could kindly Pm me, much appreciated!


----------



## mirasaada

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Heyy! 
can you please pm the link to the gold strap please


----------



## spancakes

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi! I would love the link as well to this particular chain. Thanks so much!


----------



## shinarukun

vastare said:


> I got the exact match from Etsy for my Toy LouLou
> 
> View attachment 5031548



Hi! Would love to buy this for my toy loulou as well, would you be able to PM me the etsy seller's link? Thanks so much!


----------



## shinarukun

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155



I'd also love to purchase this chain for my toy loulou but I'm unable to send you a pm. Could you PM me the link for it? Thanks so much, appreciate it!


----------



## hellobrina

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hello there! I stumbled upon this thread while searching for a chain. Would you kindly mind sharing where you got it from? Thank you


----------



## Janellesfx

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi could you send me the link where you bought the chain strap, thank you!


----------



## Cherri254

Hi all! 
I am new here and I cannot creat a new thread so I have to ask this under existing threads, Sorry. 
I just bought a YSL monogram chain wallet in store today, and the SA didn’t ask me to check the bag in store, it’s my first time purchasing high end brand so I didn’t know to check.
After I went home I find this scratch on the leather and the stitching is kinda weird too! 
I want to return and get a refund. I don’t want to buy other stuff from this brand anymore. On the receipt it said YSL will only return in store credit.
Is there anyway to get an actual refund? What do I need to say to the SA or the store manager ?
Can someone with experience teach me PLEASE! I’m stressing out right now


----------



## rene1326

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Can you please share with me the seller? I'm actually trying to find a chain to match the gunmetal hardware. I purchased one on Amazon but it doesn't match. Thank you!


----------



## missjj393

Can you please send me the link as well?


----------



## rapha_geo

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hey, I just purchased this bag too could you please let me know where you got this lovely chain? Thanks!!


----------



## mxclk

Can someone please help me out and Send the link to etsy shop for the Toy loulou chain. I also have it in beige and search for the Gold Hardware chain


----------



## mxclk

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hey Could you please help me and send me the link via pm? Thank you!!! I have the Same bag


----------



## fuzishere

MissDee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m late the this thread but I got my chain strap on Etsy too!
> 
> It arrived today.
> 
> Not sure if the seller is the same.
> 
> I went for 115cm in length, the chain links are chunk and slightly rounded.
> 
> MissDee


Hi can you please share the link of where you got this chain strap? Thank you


----------



## Phantom12345

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi, 
I’ve wanted to buy the toy loulou bag for a while but always wanted the chain strap. Can you please send me the link to your strap please?
Thanks


----------



## Manhattanite

Phantom12345 said:


> Hi,
> I’ve wanted to buy the toy loulou bag for a while but always wanted the chain strap. Can you please send me the link to your strap please?
> Thanks



Can you please send me the ETSY link for the chain strap as well?


----------



## annxoxo88

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hello… May I please have the link of where you bought this chain strap… I’ve also been in search for a chain to match my Loulou handbag. Appreciate your help


----------



## Phantom12345

Hi,
I just bought my first toy loulou. I love your strap. Do you mind sending me the Etsy link for your strap. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## smoreslover

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Just came across this post. Not sure if you even remember where you got t he chain from but if you do can you share? Thank you!!! ☺️


----------



## gloomybb

vastare said:


> I got the exact match from Etsy for my Toy LouLou



Hi vastare. Could you please also DM me the Etsy link? Thank you!


----------



## vastare

gloomybb said:


> Hi vastare. Could you please also DM me the Etsy link? Thank you!


sent you DM about the chain


----------



## Manhattanite

vastare said:


> sent you DM about the chain


Can you please message me regarding the chain as well?
 Thank You


----------



## vastare

gloomybb said:


> Hi vastare. Could you please also DM me the Etsy link? Thank you!


You are welcome!!!! I took the time find the seller in my past history to send to you but no even a thank you...wow...rude


----------



## gloomybb

vastare said:


> You are welcome!!!! I took the time find the seller in my past history to send to you but no even a thank you...wow...rude


Wow is right. Before jumping down someone's throat like this, perhaps consider that there may be things they are personally dealing with that you are not aware of. I haven't even been on this forum since I initially asked you for the link. Not everyone has email notifications turned on for this site and even if I did, I wouldn't have checked it right away. THANK YOU for sending the link, but maybe try to be more thoughtful before lashing out. How vicious of a person one must be to not only send a DM chastising me, but then also feel the need to try and publicly shame me. LOL.


----------



## vastare

gloomybb said:


> Wow is right. Before jumping down someone's throat like this, perhaps consider that there may be things they are personally dealing with that you are not aware of. I haven't even been on this forum since I initially asked you for the link. Not everyone has email notifications turned on for this site and even if I did, I wouldn't have checked it right away. THANK YOU for sending the link, but maybe try to be more thoughtful before lashing out. How vicious of a person one must be to not only send a DM chastising me, but then also feel the need to try and publicly shame me. LOL.



Sorry for whatever you going through. I have been on this forum for more than 15 years and we have certain guidelines and courtesy we follow. The new people who come in have to be polite as we here try to maintain a friendly place where people come and share their love for bags and no room for anything else. I love this place and people who post here. This is a place to come and talk to like minded people and take stress out of us. Just want to point that out as a veteran on purse forum. Not lashing out at anyone but pointing out simple please and thank you. I have better things to do too. Thank you!


----------



## mystic94

vastare said:


> sent you DM about the chain


hey! would you mind sending me a DM with the chain link? Looking to get one for my toy loulou. thank you!!


----------



## altina2

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hello, could you please let me know where I can get the chain strap? I just purchased the toy Lou lou in dark beige with gold hardware. Thanks


----------



## altina2

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Where could I get the strap?


----------



## smitaag

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi would you be able to send the link to this chain? It’s a perfect match!!


----------



## kle114

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155



Hi there! Could you also please send me the link to this matching chain? Thank you!


----------



## MMdolce

milo89 said:


> sent you a pm  check your conversations.



where can I find this chain?


----------



## Manhattanite

Manhattanite said:


> Can you please message me regarding the chain as well?
> Thank You


Hello,
Circling back to this thread. . . Can you please tell me the Etsy link of the chain strap?
Thank You


----------



## MMdolce

MMdolce said:


> where can I find this chain?


Can you send again please? I don't see the message.


----------



## MMdolce

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


I don't see your reply, can you send again please?


----------



## lovepp

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155



Could you share the link with me? Where did you get the chain from?


----------



## bts123

vastare said:


> Hello, Sent you the link and info via private message


----------



## bts123

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi there. Can you please send me the link to the chain ? Thanks so much !


----------



## vastare

bts123 said:


> Hi there. Can you please send me the link to the chain ? Thanks so much !


Sent you in a private message. I cannot post it here as per forum rules. Hope it helps. I bought it a while ago and hope that seller still exists. Good Luck


----------



## alessuhh

Hello, 
A few years late to this thread but the chain you found is a perfect match! Can you please send me the link when you have some time  I would very much appreciate it. ❤️


----------



## vastare

alessuhh said:


> Hello,
> A few years late to this thread but the chain you found is a perfect match! Can you please send me the link when you have some time  I would very much appreciate it. ❤


Sent via PM. I send everyone but no-one replies even a simple thank you. I have to look back to my messages to find it, takes time but most people dont bother replying so I stopped sending.


----------



## alessuhh

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hello, a little late to this thread. Can you please PM me the link?


----------



## kwaren7277

Hello!
I’m late too. Can I please please get the link to?! Thanks so much.


----------



## kwaren7277

vastare said:


> sent you DM about the chain



Hello,
Circling back to this thread. . . Can you please tell me the Etsy link of the chain strap?
Thank You


----------



## agashi

Hi, it looks really great!! Could you PM me info about this Etsy seller please? Thank you!!


vastare said:


> I got the exact match from Etsy for my Toy LouLou
> 
> View attachment 5031548


It looks really great!! Could you PM me about this Etsy seller please? Thank you.


----------



## agashi

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


This looks really matching color!! Could you PM me about where to buy, please?  Thank you!!


----------



## agashi

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Could you share where you got this chain, please? Thank you!!


----------



## Yana205

Hi,

I am looking for a gold strap to add to my YSL clutch. Can someone please share a link where I can buy one that matches the same color. Thank you


----------



## Tran2tran

I just ordered mine at Coach outlet online store.   it is 50% off now so the price is $25.  Free shipping.


----------



## Yana205

Thank you for the tip. I went and ordered one as well hopefully it will match.


----------



## jessiui02

milo89 said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations! I finally found a chain for my toy loulou! Funny though because I might be returning the bag due to stitching issues lol.
> 
> This one has a slight yellow tinge than expected but I find blends with the antique gold brassy hardware. See pics attached. [emoji4] Not sure if I can share links here, but pm me if you want to know where to buy this exact one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715153
> View attachment 4715155


Hi I’m new on this forum and please kindly share the link for your perfect match link. Not sure how to pm. Thanks


----------

